# Beginners guide to making the most highly rated recipes



## Rude Rudi (11/9/16)

Hi

Fantastic resource I saw on e-liquid-recipes.com:

_''Below you'll find some lists of recipes with varying numbers of flavors, along with the flavors used in each, so you can quickly find some recipes to make. I've included some info on the amounts of each flavor to purchase, along with some info on determining how much PG, VG and Nicotine concentrate to buy."_

http://forum.e-liquid-recipes.com/t/a-beginners-guide-to-making-the-most-highly-rated-recipes/83612

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (11/9/16)

Good find. He might be a bit light on the fruit, tobaccos and Mint/Menthol, but if you are a desert person it seems to be perfect.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

